# May I have your suggestions please?



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

A while back I got some great suggestions here and I'm looking for more. We have a 29 gal. planted tank and are looking for 1 - 3 "main" fish to complete the stocking. We were thinking some type of dwarf or small peaceful cichlid (low pH). The tank has 4 cardinal tetras, 4 small killies, 2 pristella tetras, 1 cory cat, and 1 bolivian ram. The plan was to have a pair or a few of the rams but we have not had sucess. We always end up with one. I'm not sure if it is aggression or health issues but we are ready to try something else. We also had a successful pair of kribensis in here which were nice but the aggression at breeding time was no fun to watch so we gave them away. So...... what can you suggest that gets 3-4", is interesting, "good looking", hardy, peaceful, fits with the current fish? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

try these

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... uoides.php


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumb:


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks. Yes, I think those are great. We looked into them before we got the other fish, but I have only seen tiny ones and wanted something that got a little bigger. Maybe time to consider them again. Any other thoughts that might work?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

One angel?

Some other things to think about:

You really need the number of cory cats to be higher. At least 3 of the same type.
Your pristella's would probably prefer to be at least 5.

Not sure why you're having trouble with Bolivians, who tend to be hardier than blue rams. I know what you mean about the apistos being a bit small. What about a pair of curviceps? (laetacara curvicep, I think.) A dwarf cichlid about the size of the Bolivians. (I'd probably re-home the Bolivian in that instance.)


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks again, I'm not sure what was going on with the Bolivians either. I posted on that forum here and got lots of good advice but still lost them over time. Once again we are down to one. I'll probably get more cories as suggested and maybe more pristella. We are either going to add 2 to 3 more bolivians (but that is getting a bit discouraging) or move the one we have and try something else. Are keyhole cichlids something to consider here?


----------

